# Moving to Lake Chapala general



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

We are moving to the Lake area in April this year. My friends in TX went to the Mexican consulate there an got their FM3 and Menaje de Casa this week. They are leaving at the same time, as me in April. They were able to get the FM3 and the furnature permission with out having any address for a home or other documents in the Chapala area,.They are going to live with me there. They just told, the consulate there, they would find a home when they got there.

To get the FM3 and the Menaje de casa here in NV, prior. The Consulate here in NV wants a noterized Lease from the owner and me here. The lease was not to be signed untill we get there, in Chapala, in April. This causes them not to issue the documents. I can probably arrange to do that prior, but would rather not do it ahead. I can see how the FM3 obtained in advance would help to do up front. But It is a lot of red tape. 

Can I do the FMT deal and bring my Econoline, van full of my needs, my car and cross it at that time with out having to come back to the border to get my studd, after I get a FM3 in Chapala. Can enter Mexico, with my furnature stereo etc, on the FMT and I can still make a list of the contents, of the van prior to arrival at the border.

I have seen on this site where people are crossing furnature on a FMT? am I wrong about this?

Can you all give me some advise. Thank you all in advance,

Steve


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

An FM3 issued by a Mexican Consulate in the USA must be registered at your Mexican destination within 30 days of crossing the border. If you have a Menaje de Casa, to import furniture duty free, you must use it within a certain time frame. Be sure to get that information from the consulate. Usually, your residence proofs have been required at the time of that registration. I have never heard of a consulate requiring that information or a lease prior to your move. That said, no two Mexican consulates ever seem to have the same requirements, but you must use the one closest to your home. There are limits to what you can bring into Mexico on an FMT tourist permit; mostly just enough personal goods for your visit of up to 180 days. There seems to be much more strict control of border crossings in recent months, since the replacement of the entire customs force.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

your in nevada... try calling the mexican consulate office in los angeles..... they might issue it without asking for the address.

if you can get your fm2 of fm3 visa in the united states at a mexican consulate, do it!!!!! its makes things easy.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It's different in every situation .... and it sounds like Nevada is forcing you to come in on an FMT. I have friends that have brought down a trailer full three times and they just plan on paying a little duty. They have never used a menaje.

If coming thru Nogales I would check with Aduana near the border rather than waiting until you hit the check point. With the extended "free zone" I'm not sure where Customs is and it might be a long drive back to pay the duty. Or just check with an agent on the US side

Passengers arriving by land
Pasajeros - Passengers arriving by land - SAT México


----------



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

sparks said:


> It's different in every situation .... and it sounds like Nevada is forcing you to come in on an FMT. I have friends that have brought down a trailer full three times and they just plan on paying a little duty. They have never used a menaje.
> 
> If coming thru Nogales I would check with Aduana near the border rather than waiting until you hit the check point. With the extended "free zone" I'm not sure where Customs is and it might be a long drive back to pay the duty. Or just check with an agent on the US side
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the information. I have been working on, and finally think we will complete all the issues here on time. It has been a battle though. Final meeting at the consulate here on the first week of March.


Sb


----------



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

*Internet question*

We will have cable at the home in the Chapala area, /I assume Telemex, but what do they offer for the internet? Do I need to bring a wireless hook up from the cable modem? How fast is the service

Sb


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Cable, here, generally refers to TV cable service by Telecable. They do offer Cybercable service in some areas; you'll have to ask Telecable if your address is covered.
Telmex provides telephone service, as well as DSL packages, again in some areas. Telmex will provide the modem and it will include wireless.
Ask your landlord for the precise details for the place you rent. He may, or may not, be willing to add to the service provided. Utilities generally remain in the landlord's name, not the tenant's.


----------



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

*sat receiver for a co-renter*

Hi I am preparing my Stuf to enter the country. My Friends who is sharing my house wants me to purchase and bring a receiver for them. Their household items are there and he forgot to bring one with him. 

My question is should I bring it as part of my Menje Items or seoerate from the onetime import? I thought I might explain it was for him?

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may only bring in your own used stuff. If you try to 'explain' that things are for someone else, you will have admitted to smuggling. Not a good idea! What is it that your friend can't buy in Mexico?


----------



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> You may only bring in your own used stuff. If you try to 'explain' that things are for someone else, you will have admitted to smuggling. Not a good idea! What is it that your friend can't buy in Mexico?


Ok Thank you


----------

